# We found an egg! Help?



## Jamm (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi forum!

We just found a very tiny egg in our budgies food bowl within their cage. We haven't seen any "breeding" behaviour between the two... the female is more skittish then our male. They are not hand tame but are very happy little birds! 

SO my questions.... We do NOT want atlas (The female.. still doesn't have a female name lol) to die from passing eggs... should we get one of those breeding houses? Doesn't that encourage breeding? We don't want babies, eggs, or anything like that. We want her to be comfortable and safe. We can't separate them as they have been together from the start and are very attached. 

Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

The best thing to do given your current situation is to discourage your female from laying additional eggs and this is done by not providing any nesting sites.
By taking the right measures, you can be successful in throwing your female out of breeding condition and breaking her egg laying cycle.
To help accomplish this, it's important to rearrange the whole cage completely, or even better move your female into a completely different cage (if you have a spare one).
You will have to get different food containers that have a top on with a hole where only their heads will fit in to eat their food.
Don't give them access to any dark, hiding places, no nest box, no birdie tents, no logs that can be used as a nest after being chewed.

For the detailed info, check the link below:
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
aluz has given you excellent advice.

Rearranging the cage totally and moving it into a different room will help tremendously. :thumbsup:

Limit the budgies' daylight hours and ensure you do not have anything in the cage that could be used as a potential nesting site as aluz explained and is outlined in the link provided.*


----------

